

How many links do you need to get PR 6 or higher? - youyap

I am looking to get my site higher PR. In 2 months, I was able to get YouYap.com PR 3 now I want to get PR 6 or higher. I need new strategy. Anyone have advice?
======
rms
PR is meaningless except as a personal game or if you want to sell PR passing
links back to other people in violation of Google recommendations. What really
matters is a secret number that Google never discusses and that is where the
art of SEO comes into play.

Anyways, you need PR6 or higher links to get to PR6. And it's a logarithmic
scale so each step is much harder than the ones before.

This also is not really a forum to discuss SEO beyond basic SEO best
practices, use <http://forums.digitalpoint.com>.

------
pg
I think what you want is an SEO forum.

------
michael_dorfman
Here's an old school strategy: How about putting something of value at YouYap?
Right now, it looks like a random list of spam-links.

